# C&C Generals Stunde Null Patch geht nicht



## christian254 (13. November 2012)

Moin, ich möchte nach langen mal wieder generals Stunde Null spielen, den Patch 1.04 habe ich geladen und installiert aber er zeigt mir trotzdem an das ich nur Version 1.00 habe und kann deswegen auch nicht online Spielen!
Ich habe übrigens Win7, sonst läuft das Spiel aber ohne Probleme!
Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## TempestX1 (13. November 2012)

Hast du mal probiert den Patch als Admin auszuführen (Rechtsklick drauf und dann als Admin ausführen)?
Das User/Adminkontogefrickel in Windows nervt einfach nur. Zumal die damaligen Spiele alle Adminrechte brauchten


----------



## christian254 (13. November 2012)

Habe deinen Tpp gerade probiert, brachte auch nichts!
Er zeigt immer Version 1.00 an.

Habe noch ein anderes problem... 2 Computer beide mit Win7. Auf dem Laptop läuft es zwar einwandfrei aber er nimmt den Patch nicht an obwohl er sagt wurde installiert.
Habe das Spiel nun auf dem Haupt Rechner installiert und den Patch installiert, dort geht es einwandfrei und zeigt mir auch Version 1.04 an jedoch sind auf dem PC alle texturen so komisch alles so Grisselig und wird nicht richtig angezeigt!


----------



## TempestX1 (13. November 2012)

Du könntest die Dateien im C&C Verzeichnis von deinem PC auf deinen Laptop ziehen und dann ausprobieren ob es geht (über USB Stick oder Netzwerk).
Zu den Texturen könntest höchstens mal schauen wegen den Grafikkartentreiber ob die aktuell sind.


----------



## christian254 (13. November 2012)

So habe nun auf beiden rechner den Patch installiert bekommen, auf dem großen Rechner habe ich aber weiterhin das problem das die Maps alle weiß sind, also Gebäude und so werden ganz normal dargestellt nur die Maps selber sind alle komplett weiß so als ob Schnee liegt... habe schon anderes DirectX installiert und andere Grafiktreiber. Man kan nes zwar spielen aber ist blöde das so anzugucken!
Hatte in einen Forum juemand gefunden der dasselbe problem hatte, finde das Forum aber nicht wieder, aber da stand eh keine Lösung!


----------



## christian254 (13. November 2012)

So sieht es bei mir aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

